# NAMM demo clip of Superior 2.0



## Santuzzo (Feb 5, 2008)

Dunno if these have been posted before, but check this out, looks awesome !

I just got DFH Superior and I'm happy I still could find it, cuz when Superior 2.0 hits the market, I will get that at the upgrade discount !



part 2:


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 5, 2008)

Jesus...That sounds incredible.


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks pretty damned fun. I'm not sure that I want to know the final cost, though.


----------



## Leec (Feb 5, 2008)

Fuck, can't check this now. I'll have to check it tomorrow. But amen to that discount, dude. I was on the fence about buying DFHS, thinking I'd wait for Superior 2, but the discount made it supremo worth it.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 6, 2008)

vid 2 doesnt work for me


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 6, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Looks pretty damned fun. I'm not sure that I want to know the final cost, though.



Have a look here :

Toontrack


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Feb 6, 2008)

I want. Seriously thinking about the 'crossgrade' from EZ to this


----------



## Apophis (Feb 6, 2008)

Really nice


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Feb 6, 2008)

aaah I can't get pt 2 for love nor money. Its not on the official site aswell 

somebody stop the madness!!!


----------



## Deschain (Feb 6, 2008)

Does anyone know when they're releasing this yet?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 6, 2008)

nice, looks like buying DFHS may have paid off for the upgrade!


----------



## skinhead (Feb 6, 2008)

How many days I'll have to wait to obtain it?


----------



## Shawn (Feb 6, 2008)

This is really cool. I want something like this.


----------



## Leec (Feb 6, 2008)

Shit, part 2 won't work. The new library sounds pretty fucking awesome. Although I don't think I'll have much use for the bullet mic or big room mics. But anyhow, looks like a schweet upgrade. Will get this the moment it comes out. I wonder if they're taking pre-orders...


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Feb 6, 2008)

This is pure amazing!
It comes out in April...he says it in Part 2. April.....too.....long....can`t ......wait......want.......NOW!!!


----------



## Jeff (Feb 7, 2008)

what I don't get is the guy makes it sound like this is replacing EZ Drummer. It's not, it's replacing DFHS. It's $250 more than EZ Drummer.


----------



## Leec (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, that's not strictly right. It's not so much replacing them as upgrading them. You'll still use the libraries from those products, but with the new interface, effects and multi-track options that Superior has.
Of course you won't be able to take advantage of those room mics he demonstrates with previous libraries - those are wavs that relate to kits in Superior 2, and probably some other features - you're still limited to the wavs contained in previous libraries. But you'll be able to use the effects of Superior with DFHS and EZD.
I might be wrong, but I think this ships with a smaller library than DFHS's.

But I can see your point. I bought EZD before DFHS, and I never use EZD anymore. And if Superior's kits sound better than DFHS's, I'll view it as a replacement of that. In fact, I should sell EZD!


----------



## Shikaru (Feb 7, 2008)

Superior 2 sounds pretty good, from that first video. I can't say I see the appeal in all those EQs and compressors inside the plugin itself though. I'd personally rather manage all my plugins in my main mixing window than have to switch around between 2 windows  Maybe there's something I'm missing about that whole feature, but it seems like a bit of a waste of time to me.


----------



## Leec (Feb 7, 2008)

Aye, I thought that. I hope they're not included at the expense of kits. But they might be really cool quality. Can't hurt to have more compressors and stuff to choose from if they're good.


----------



## Shikaru (Feb 7, 2008)

That's a point, I suppose. I really want to hear a demo of Superior 2 doing some metal though. The upgrade price is attractive, but I could do with a clip that convinces me like the "Sonor of Metal" clip did for DFHS.


----------



## Drew (Feb 12, 2008)

Shikaru said:


> Superior 2 sounds pretty good, from that first video. I can't say I see the appeal in all those EQs and compressors inside the plugin itself though. I'd personally rather manage all my plugins in my main mixing window than have to switch around between 2 windows  Maybe there's something I'm missing about that whole feature, but it seems like a bit of a waste of time to me.



Well, if you have EQ's and compressors in the plugin itself, and they're any good, then you can take a simple stereo feed out of DKFHS instead of sending the kick, the snare, the toms, and the cymbols to seperate tracks. Especially if you tend to treat everything more or less the same from mix to mix, it could potentially be a huge timesaver.


----------



## keithb (Feb 12, 2008)

I think they were also looking to provide a standalone drum package - "buy this and you won't need anything else to get awesome drum sounds"

And as Drew said, having presets with your preferred drum setup with all the EQ and compressor settings included could be a time saver (although most modern DAWs allow you to do this anyway)


----------



## sakeido (Feb 12, 2008)

I would like it to get that built-in EQ and compressor section and it wouldn't hurt to get some more cymbal and snare drum selections as well. A nice Superior 2 big bass drum selection would also be nice to get the additional mic on it.


----------

